# High potential.... eyes on the tide?



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Whats your favorite tide to fish? Upcoming potential as of 09Mar16 things look particularly good in accordance to the tidal charts for the next few days. Catch my "drift"


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

any XXX black fish day


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I ain't going nowhere wet until this wind slows down


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I ask because Im constantly in a state of learning when it comes to how and what a fish is thinking and when... some might say high outgoing or low incoming exc exc some spots can be better with a certain tide and weather patterns can improve a bite or shut it down regardless the tide. I figured this could be a conversational piece that we all could learn from without giving away a honey hole.


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

I believe in fishing the conditions presented, but I do have preferences. I'd also agree that some spots and areas can be better under certain tidal or other conditions. Tide changes here are usually not great, and wind can often overcome a tide or cause water movement in the absence of tide movement. 

I chase redfish and generally like a falling tide in the marsh because it concentrates bait at runouts and points as they drain.

I also fish some bays and lakes, and in those the tide doesn't seem to matter as much as long as it's moving. There are areas where a low tide will push reds farther from the banks because the water isn't up in the reeds/grass.

In our lakes and bays, a high tide can concentrate reds along the shore. In the marsh, it can push them far enough back in the ponds that it's hard to get to them.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

LSP552 said:


> I believe in fishing the conditions presented, but I do have preferences. I'd also agree that some spots and areas can be better under certain tidal or other conditions. Tide changes here are usually not great, and wind can often overcome a tide or cause water movement in the absence of tide movement.
> 
> I chase redfish and generally like a falling tide in the marsh because it concentrates bait at runouts and points as they drain.
> 
> ...


100% agree with all that!!

What about tidal fluctuation? Is there any type of condescending differences between a low or high fluctuation between tides? Say theres been a .3 fluctuating tide from high to low and vice versa then 1 day the fluctuation greatens by more then double, would you say thats a good time to wet a line due to water movement getting fish to bite and or stage in ambush areas.

Im not one to note the tide everytime I catch a fish. Usually I just take whats given to me and work to the best of my ability because I enjoy fishing everyday and things usually work out. But recently Ive taken a deeper look into all these fishing charts tidal and moon charts and Im trying to justify how a piece of paper or fishing app can or can not predict a good day of fishing. In fact I stopped looking at fishing charts because they say that neap tides are bad days to fish... which is completely BS.

I do however believe that a formulated plan can be fabricated out of past experiences with fishing spots in correlation with moon, tide, weather patterns, and season. Of course in order to replicate the past in the future I think I would need the exact same conditions as once before or at least simular. Scientists have figured out a moon chart and put together a tidal chart for us but weather is very inconsistent and can change a bite dramatically for the better or wrose ( fishing charts in general are based solely on the moon :thumbdown: )

Im going to start a moon, tide, weather, water temp log in addition to fishing reports... in order to create anytype of true pattern data for at least 5-10 years will be needed or someone who's just been around the block long enough that for some reason created a log himself. Weather data from the past plus a tidal chart I believe is the most accurate way to say today the bite is going to be *ON at this spot during this tide at this time, Pa Pow!! or mehhh.... Ill wax the boat today.

Anybody know a website where you can look up the past weather and have fishing reports with the tidal info...?!?!


Think like a fish... be the fish.... fishermens mantra


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

a said:


> any XXX black fish day


And does anyone know what he's^^^ talking about:001_huh:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

sure said:


> I ain't going nowhere wet until this wind slows down


I hear you .... but inshore we can hug the banks that are protected. Lots of fish to be caught on ugly days... big fish seem to like ugly days. The power of the anchor mode on trolling motors, power pole and or steak or pole has changed the game... not to mention a pair of waders hahahaha I used to hate the wind just have to learn how to deal with it... let it work for you

U ever cast a mirrodine in 25mph winds with 10lb braid... freakin Joe Montana that Sh't


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I ask because Im constantly in a state of learning when it comes to how and what a fish is thinking and when... some might say high outgoing or low incoming exc exc some spots can be better with a certain tide and weather patterns can improve a bite or shut it down regardless the tide. I figured this could be a conversational piece that we all could learn from without giving away a honey hole.


i have always been told to fish the falling tide. i always find the bait moves more on a falling tide. there is also some science behind it, something about the water weighing less when the tide falls so therefore the fish weigh less so they are more active. i am a firm believer on that. i plan all my trips to fish the falling tide. but i will always go when i can i just my hopes high when the tide is falling.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Lim.... you can google and find historical weather data for cities... I think weatherunderground has a function for this on their website as well...

as far as tides/movement/when to fish... I go when I can and just look at the tide for that day... i usually like to be on my spot (wherever I decide to go based on times of year/temp) at first light regardless of the tide... If i cant make it at first light I typically like to fish the hour before the tide tops/bottoms out & the hour following... those seem to be the best time of tidal movement... I also watch the wind as it can overule the tide movement either in not allowing it to move or aiding it...


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

Do small variations in tidal fluctuations or other factors matter? Probably so, but there are so many potential influences that it's hard to point to causation. IMO, catching fish is as much art as science.

I believe it's WAY less of a factor in FL, but water clarity in S Louisiana is a major factor, especially in trout fishing. Tide and wind, together and separately, can have a major impact on clarity, and it can vary a great deal based on environmental factors such as bottom (mud or other), oysters, grass, proximity to inlet, etc.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

LSP552 said:


> Do small variations in tidal fluctuations or other factors matter? Probably so, but there are so many potential influences that it's hard to point to causation. IMO, catching fish is as much art as science.
> 
> I believe it's WAY less of a factor in FL, but water clarity in S Louisiana is a major factor, especially in trout fishing. Tide and wind, together and separately, can have a major impact on clarity, and it can vary a great deal based on environmental factors such as bottom (mud or other), oysters, grass, proximity to inlet, etc.


Science & Art true statement 

I know that location is key if ur in a spot thats holding fish ur more then likely going to catch fish. I dont think there is an exact science to it all however dialing in on conditions will eliminate some guess work and or luck. Thus producing better results.

Ive been out on days where the tide looked right the wind was calm just beautiful out and have minimal success and other days when you least expect a great day and everything comes together... weather patterns in conjunction with tide I believe holds the key to a pattern. Just trying to collect all the variables... and the insight from anyones past experiences... its all good stuff


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Tides do play a major role. Me personally, i love incoming/high tide. The water at the pass is clean and clear and it may push the fish back into the bay a little. 

Inshore is the same, the fish can roam more area. I believe they are active and moving while new areas aren't as skinny as they were 12 hours ago. Not to mention shrimp and fry have the ability to hide and hunker down if the water isn't moving. 

HOWEVER, any movement is better than none at all. The trip yesterday morning was great, but no wind and no tide made it tough to fish. Nothing to move the boat and nothing to move the fish. 

We ran into 3 or 4 inshore charters in grass lake and each had no success in hooking into anything. They were all there to hit the flowing water out of the back.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I also believe tides effect me more so than the fish. For example, if the tide is outgoing i may fish the south side of Choctawhatchee. Or the north side with an incoming.

I just "like the way" the tides move the boat across a flat. Less effort into maneuvering is more effort into the fishing.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

LSP552 said:


> I believe in fishing the conditions presented, but I do have preferences. I'd also agree that some spots and areas can be better under certain tidal or other conditions. Tide changes here are usually not great, and wind can often overcome a tide or cause water movement in the absence of tide movement.
> 
> I chase redfish and generally like a falling tide in the marsh because it concentrates bait at runouts and points as they drain.
> 
> ...


I have always been taught that incoming is best. No idea why until recently but our best time has always been an hour or so on either side of a tide change from low to high. One guy told me recently is that is pushes bait in.

Another person that I know said that certain areas differ. One wreck might be better on incoming, one might be better outgoing depending on the nature of the wreck/reef.

We used to wait for the perfect tide when I was in school because I had summers off and my grandfather was retired so we could pick our days. Now I don't have that luxury so don't let tide dictate whether I go out. If you do that you can potentially miss out on a lot of fish. If I had a choice it would be tide change from low to high like I said but at this stage in life(just getting the boat running, 1 19 month old and another on the way) I can't live my life wondering what if.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The other night, the tide was coming in and it was HARD to stay under the bridge especially w/ the waves but as hard fishing as it was---it paid off BIG TIME!!!

Probably sorta like you like fishing in the rain brother........some folks don't like too but the fish don't care if they get wet!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Most folks seem to like incoming but--*

I'd pick the outgoing any time however---Tomorrow tide is low around 6AM here. If I go early, I'll have incoming for 6 hours. I don't particularly like it but I'M GOING FISHING.

Tarpon are here and I plan to be amongst 'em at first light. Boat is loaded and hitched up. I'm taking only 2 fly rods. 9Wt and 12Wt. I hope to catch Tarpon, Snook, LM Bass and a Redfish for the pot. That is known as "High hopes." I can do it with a spinning rod easily. Tougher with a fly rod.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

captken said:


> I'd pick the outgoing any time however---Tomorrow tide is low around 6AM here. If I go early, I'll have incoming for 6 hours. I don't particularly like it but I'M GOING FISHING.
> 
> Tarpon are here and I plan to be amongst 'em at first light. Boat is loaded and hitched up. I'm taking only 2 fly rods. 9Wt and 12Wt. I hope to catch Tarpon, Snook, LM Bass and a Redfish for the pot. That is known as "High hopes." I can do it with a spinning rod easily. Tougher with a fly rod.


Snook? Do we have those around here? I didn't know we had tarpon come up here until a few years ago.,


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

May and September are usually the only 2 months I pay a lot of attention to the tides. I prefer an outgoing tide ALWAYS. It seems to group the fish up in predictable areas while the tide falls out. When the tide rises, it seems to spread the fish out all through an area and you have to search a lot more to find good numbers. Either way, moving water is always good, and the steeper the tide fall on the tide chart the better.


----------

